# Goodell Pratt treadle lathe restoration



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2016)

Picked up this lathe yesterday and starting to get everything cleaned up and figure out what needs to be done with it. 

Before anyone gets on my case about the fasteners I plan to use or the color I'm painting it-

I understand it is a vintage tool, yes, there are collectors and it could have some value on the collectors market but it will probably never be a retirement score, I paid little enough for it, It already had a few issues that make it not a perfect example for collectors anyways and 

IT'S MY TOY. I'LL PAINT IT ANY DARN COLOR I WANT 

Initial issues- 
1- Headstock is worn, about .012 of play side to side in it- surprisingly it wasn't an oval hole
2- Treadle to flywheel link was replaced at some point and is a bit short, makes it difficult to start and the angle the treadle has to go to isn't comfortable for the ankle
3- Belt has seen better days
4- grinding wheel on outboard side was cracked and chewed up

So to start with I disassembled everything and cleaned the grease/oil out to figure out what needed to be done. Addressed No. 3 by ordering a roll of leather belt material that'll be here by Friday. No. 4 is getting addressed by removing the remains of the grinding stone and I'll turn a nice hand wheel to fit on the cast iron core. I could find a replacement stone but for what I'll be using it for I can always go over to the grinder to sharpen stuff.

I took all the small parts and soaked in solvent to clean up and remove paint. Scrubbed down the lathe bed and checked the rails and it was surprisingly flat. Get everything clean and started painting parts (there is a strip of blue tape on the ways I'll remove after paint is dry).

Talked to a local machinist about best way to address the headstock and he's done some work for sewing machine restorations and suggested I use some hard steel shim stock to cut a bushing to go in the headstock. Cut a couple strips of .005 and rolled then around the shaft, reinstalled and the headstock is nice and tight and spins well so I took back apart to paint the parts. Tomorrow I'll address the base and other parts if I get time and maybe by the end of the week I'll start on a new link to address No.2

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 18


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2016)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2016)

Mmm....grabber orange! I like it. Then you can rev up that hot rod treadle man....vroooom...vrooom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Now that is cool, saw one on an auction sale once, many many moons ago, and it had a Singer treddle on it.

So aside from the scrollsaw up there in the first picture, how many other pedal operated toys you got in the shop?? That one is pretty nifty too, and I have in fact seen one or two of them on auctions in the past.


You gotta find one of these next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 16, 2016)

That is amazing.


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 16, 2016)

Do you have any idea what year it was made? Gary


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2016)

Colin, I should probably get me a lathe like that too! My paternal grandfather was a tailor, had a foot-powered Singer. I learned to sew on that, can't do it on an electric machine. I think I would enjoy it. You go on and paint that thing neon blue if you want! Tony


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 16, 2016)

Geez I would hurt myself with that thing, I can't chew gum and walk at the same time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 16, 2016)

Today I got the rest of the parts that needed cleaning and paint, cleaned and painted. If all goes well I'll start reassembly tomorrow. I'd have gotten more done but I've had to take a part time job at a local restaurant for a couple months since this is my slow season.

@ripjack13 - I noticed earlier you thought it was orange, It's actually a fire engine red. For some reason under the fluorescent lights the camera thinks it's orange...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Aha....ok. Red is soooooo much better. I was bein nice. Orange....heh heh heh...maybe I'm colorblind. LoL


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2016)

I thought you going to color match that rigid saw with it....hahahahaa

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 17, 2016)

Very cool project!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 17, 2016)

WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
I so want one of these! And you have a set! Scroll saw and lathe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 17, 2016)

I love it. Could do something productive instead of riding a stationary bike.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2016)

Got into the shop bright and early today and started reassembly. Used stainless steel fasteners to replace some of the rusty, crusty, and bent bolts (I did put all the original bolts in a bag in case a collector ever ended up with her). Reassembled the headstock with a strip of .005 stainless shim stock wrapped on the shaft to correct the play in the shaft, lubed everything and then put my cordless drill on the end to run it in and make sure it was going to spin well. I'm just waiting on the roll of belt material to make a new belt and this afternoon I'll pick up a few bearings I need to build an adapter for the tailstock to have a live center. I'll probably build the treadle link tomorrow, I plan to put a bearing in each end to cut down on possible friction points and keep everything spinning freely. I still need to turn the hand wheel I plan to replace the grinding stone with but that'll be another day.

Reactions: Way Cool 14


----------



## Sprung (Feb 17, 2016)

Colin, someday I'm going to get over to your shop - sometime this year. Whenever that happens, I'll be looking forward to seeing this in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 17, 2016)

Since the clearance is smallish, what was this one primarily used for? Oh and


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking pretty though.


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 19, 2016)

I didn't realize that was you on unplugged woodworkers posting this! Killer lathe man!


----------



## JohnF (Mar 5, 2016)

That's sure a sweet little unit


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey Colin, ya takin this to your big show for demo?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Hey Colin, ya takin this to your big show for demo?



Thinking about it, depends on if I'll have space to set up.


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thinking about it, depends on if I'll have space to set up.



I think it would certainly draw people in.


----------

